# Which ereader reads "lit" format?



## clady

Which ereader will read my old lit formatted ebooks? I know that I can use Calibre to convert them but wondered if there is an ereader that will read them ok.

Thanks


----------



## Meemo

clady said:


> Which ereader will read my old lit formatted ebooks? I know that I can use Calibre to convert them but wondered if there is an ereader that will read them ok.
> 
> Thanks


According to wikipedia:
"DRM-protected LIT files are only readable in the proprietary Microsoft Reader program, as the .LIT format, otherwise similar to Microsoft's CHM format, includes Digital Rights Management features. Other third party readers, such as Lexcycle Stanza, can read unprotected LIT files. There are also tools such as Convert Lit, which can convert .lit files to HTML files or OEBPS files.

The Microsoft Reader uses patented ClearType display technology. In Reader navigation works with a keyboard, mouse, stylus, or through electronic bookmarks. The Catalog Library records reader books in a personalized "home page", and books are displayed with ClearType to improve readability. A user can add annotations and notes to any page, create large-print e-books with a single command, or create free-form drawings on the reader pages. A built-in dictionary allows the user to look up words."

It doesn't show any eReaders that work with DRMed .lit files. It looks like non-DRMed files could be read on an iPad or iPhone or other devices with the Stanza app. But I don't know if that's really the case.

And of course it's from wikipedia, so the info is only as good as whoever wrote it up.


----------



## clady

Thank you for the info. I was not able to find the name of one but wanted to ask in case.


----------



## Dlight

I used to read LIT file a lot - on a Dell Pocket PC powered by Windows mobile. Microsoft was big into the Reader a few years ago, and it was a great platform. I think you can still download the "Microsoft Reader" software for a PC, and read the LIT files that way.


----------



## clady

Thanks


----------



## ella_drake

Dlight said:


> I used to read LIT file a lot - on a Dell Pocket PC powered by Windows mobile. Microsoft was big into the Reader a few years ago, and it was a great platform. I think you can still download the "Microsoft Reader" software for a PC, and read the LIT files that way.


I used the same for years. Loved it and would still be using it if the battery hadn't died.

You can read .lit files using Aldiko on an Android phone as well.


----------



## screwballl

I have loads of LIT files... everytime I want to read something, I just use calibre to change it to mobi for my Kindle. That way I can read it on my PC if I like or my Kindle.


----------

